# Mossy Oak Breakup or RealTree Hardwoods HD



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you guys have any opinions on Camo patterns or does it matter to much as long as the apparel is relatively consistent?


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Personaly, I dont think it really matters if it is consistent. Camo works because it breaks up your outline. In a lot of situations two types of camo might work better. I have a really hard time believing that a deer will bust you in one and not the other.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah Bill, camo is camo and its real purpose is to help you blend in obviously which means eliminating your outline. Obviously, deer don't see camo like we do so no I don't believe patterns or even matching patterns really mater. However, when hunting turkeys, I believe its a lot more necessary to having camo that blends in with the background whick for spring, implies some greenery in your flauge.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

More important than camo is eliminating scent. I have even mixed camo patterns and got close to deer as long as I had a good cover scent. HS Scents has a pack that Wal mart carries that has soap, deodorant and cover spray. Have found that Fresh Earth scent works best in about any situation because it is a familiar smell wherever you hunt. Also, wash your clothes in something like sportwash that has UV inhibitors and no scent. 

Good luck in the deer woods, only 1 week left.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with the other guys don't think it matters much  I like a old pattern Timber Gost  Good luck


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I mix & Match all the time, I also use some of the Camo netting that you use for a ground blind & Cut it into peice's that I drape over my legs & Shoulders. But the thing Im more of a Stickler on is the Earth Scent, I smell like Earth for 4 Months of the year, The wife hates it. But it is the best to mask odors.

I smoke on the way to my Stand in the car, when I get there I get my Clothe's bag out Spray it all with Dirt Scent & Pack it to where im going to sit. I hunt from the Ground 99% of the time, So Scent masking is Key for me. Watching the wind & Patterns also help alot. 

Buy Earth Discs as well and use them in my Clothe's, wash my Clothes in the Earth Soap, Dry them with Earth Dryer sheets, A I go thru the Big bottles of Earth Scent Like its water during the season. Even though I smoke before I hunt, I have saw alot of Deer very close that didnt know I was there.

Hunt safe & Good Luck
Cat Mazter


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Mywife hates the earth dryer sheets, says the dryer smells like dirt for weeks. Does work though, had a doe circle me one day and did not catch my wind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I myself like mossy oak. Not so much because of the pattern itself, but more because of the hunting morals and ethics of the mossy oak hunting staff. Now I have never personally met any of them but from things that I have watched and read, their personalities and all around hunting attidude seems much better than the realtree staff. $ .2


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

I use and prefer Predator! MOBU and Realtree HD looks like a blob because they're way too dark, to me.

Now you get the picture


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I wear Mossy oak breakup because thats what I have, I really don't think it makes much difference though as long as your camo is similar in aperance AND fits the area you hunt. The one thing I dislike about Mossy oak breakup is it is pretty dark in apperance but that seems to be the trend with alot of the modern camo. Now if you want to go after Turkeys (my true love come springtime  ) Camo that matches AND fits the area becomes pretty important but both Mossy oak and realtree fit both fall and spring colors pretty well. just look them both over and choose the one you like because they will both work but I would try to avoid mixing and matching


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Most "modern" camo is for the benifit of the buyer. To view camo correctly, hang it up, outdoors prefered, and view from 30-50 yards. It turns into a dark blob. If you go to cabelas or bass pro type store, hang the camo on a railing or wood column and back up. the further you back up, the darker and bigger the camo looks. Take a digital picture in black and white, same thing a dark blob. The sky line and predetor and brush camos work alot better for breaking outline. I use military desert camo in alot of situations, I fust wish Scent Lok did outerwear in desert camo.

Scent and non movement are the keys to hunting.


----------

